# Tutorial Contest Winner January 2009: Ruby_Woo



## user79 (Feb 2, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate *Ruby_Woo* for winning last month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. Ruby_Woo will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, Ruby_Woo, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out her tutorial here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/s...-heavy-126937/


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

congrats


----------



## joey444 (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations!!  I loved the tut!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats!  This was such a great tutorial!


----------

